# AKITA Puppies Have Arrived 10/11/11



## cathspythons (Jun 29, 2008)

Frankie & Chaos had 6 adorable puppies on Thursday.Im really pleased with this litter and just love the little black bitch with the full white collar :flrt:. Frankies being a fantastic mum and has bonded beautifully with her babies.

















































































ENJOY XX :2thumb:


----------



## tosh (Nov 12, 2009)

Love Akitas you have some stunners there mate.Are you keepin any back?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Awww so cute:flrt: She looks a very attentive mum:2thumb:


----------



## cathspythons (Jun 29, 2008)

tosh said:


> Love Akitas you have some stunners there mate.Are you keepin any back?


Thanks.. i plan to run on a bitch,not sure which 1 im spoilt for choice.:mf_dribble: 



Shell195 said:


> Awww so cute:flrt: She looks a very attentive mum:2thumb:


 Shes been great Shell,a real natural and keeps them spotless.:2thumb:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

absolutely gorgeous!! i love them when they're that tiny!! babies!!

pretty little baby smooshed faces and tinyful tootsies and tiny ickle baby tails, can't wait until the next time my boss has a litter of flatcoats, it's the only time i love the breed, when they're just little fat blobs  well done to mum and i hope they grow up healthy and strong :2thumb:

keep us updated with hundreds of pictures :flrt:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

:flrt: Daw gorgeous chubby baby's :flrt::flrt: makes me broody for puppys! not to next year, when my Yellow Lab is going to a Field Trial Champion

Wouldnt like to be you picking which one to keep!:flrt:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Big congratulations to Frankie & Chaos :no1:. What a cracking litter, i too love the black with the full white collar :2thumb:. Need lots more pics, can never have enough pics of these :2thumb:.


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Wow! You can just imagine them in a few weeks as little balls of fur running around :flrt:.

I very much look forward to more photos of the little cutie pies! 
-
Elina


----------



## mimozine (Feb 4, 2011)

WOW! After a fairly hideous day those pics were just what i needed to bring a smile back, congratulations they are adorable!:flrt:


----------



## cathspythons (Jun 29, 2008)

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> absolutely gorgeous!! i love them when they're that tiny!! babies!!
> 
> pretty little baby smooshed faces and tinyful tootsies and tiny ickle baby tails, can't wait until the next time my boss has a litter of flatcoats, it's the only time i love the breed, when they're just little fat blobs  well done to mum and i hope they grow up healthy and strong :2thumb:
> 
> keep us updated with hundreds of pictures :flrt:


Nothing sweeter than a Akita pup :2thumb:



bosshogg said:


> :flrt: Daw gorgeous chubby baby's :flrt::flrt: makes me broody for puppys! not to next year, when my Yellow Lab is going to a Field Trial Champion
> 
> Wouldnt like to be you picking which one to keep!:flrt:


 Cheers Chaos there dad is on 2 tickets so fingers crossed!! Id keep them all if i had the room and money :lol2:



corny girl said:


> Big congratulations to Frankie & Chaos :no1:. What a cracking litter, i too love the black with the full white collar :2thumb:. Need lots more pics, can never have enough pics of these :2thumb:.


The pics will keep coming...that little bitch is one to watch ;-)



Elina said:


> Wow! You can just imagine them in a few weeks as little balls of fur running around :flrt:.
> 
> I very much look forward to more photos of the little cutie pies!
> -
> Elina


 Thank You Elina,in a few weeks they will be big balls of fluff :whistling2:



mimozine said:


> WOW! After a fairly hideous day those pics were just what i needed to bring a smile back, congratulations they are adorable!:flrt:


 You just brought a smile to my face..Thankyou


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Congratulations! :2thumb:

They look a lovely balanced litter and 6 is a great number for a first time mum to rear - not too many puppies to take too much of her!


----------



## cathspythons (Jun 29, 2008)

feorag said:


> Congratulations! :2thumb:
> 
> They look a lovely balanced litter and 6 is a great number for a first time mum to rear - not too many puppies to take too much of her!


Thank you..she lost two (still born) i beleive this is natures way of doing whats right,those two were'nt ment to be. Six is a perfect litter,i think large litters can overwhelm 1st time mums. It would be like us having triplets,lol.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I totally agree. She should be able to easily manage 6, but 8 would be a handful for her and she would lose a lot feeding those. My Afghan had 8 in her first litter and I decided to supplement otherwise she would have had nothing left by the time they were weaned.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

cathspythons said:


> Thank you..she lost two (still born) i beleive this is natures way of doing whats right,those two were'nt ment to be. Six is a perfect litter,i think large litters can overwhelm 1st time mums. It would be like us having triplets,lol.


I always think around 6 is perfect I would rather have 5-6 than litters of 10, better for mum and pups :flrt:


----------



## cathspythons (Jun 29, 2008)

One week old and over doubled in weight allready )
One word PERFECTION:flrt::flrt:


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

awww!! i want more now :lol2: seems like there growing fast! my girl was a very slow grower but is starting to pack on the size now.


----------



## Bizzy Lizzy (Nov 4, 2010)

Gorgeous!!! <3


----------



## hedgeweasel (Oct 28, 2011)

:flrt: omg i loooovvve Akitas, they are they bestest


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

cathspythons said:


> One week old and over doubled in weight allready )
> One word PERFECTION:flrt::flrt:


What an excellent start! :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Ooooo, excellent! Well done to you & to Frankie! :2thumb:


----------



## Postcard (Aug 29, 2010)

I love this picture -









What a smile!


----------



## cathspythons (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks a million everyone :blush:


----------



## cathspythons (Jun 29, 2008)

A few pics for those that have read bad press about Akitas & kids. Frankie is as proud as punch and is so happy to show Amy her babies age 10 days....


























Proud to say Karijini dogs are sound in body and mind!!!


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

cathspythons said:


> A few pics for those that have read bad press about Akitas & kids. Frankie is as proud as punch and is so happy to show Amy her babies age 10 days....
> 
> image
> image
> ...


beautiful pictures, thats one posh whelping box, very nice.


----------



## jeweled lady (Aug 25, 2009)

They are gorgeous, well done. I would remove that choke chain though while mum is nursing her brood.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Wow, look at that swanky whelping box - lucky Frankie! :2thumb:


----------



## cathspythons (Jun 29, 2008)

jeweled lady said:


> They are gorgeous, well done. I would remove that choke chain though while mum is nursing her brood.


Thany You...I dont use choke chains..Its a half check show collar that i put on her whilst i took her into the back for a wee.


Only the best box for my baby Frankie :lol2:


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

annabel said:


> I love this picture -
> image
> 
> What a smile!


Not just a pretty smile! That little black button nose is so perfect, I could just bite it, bless it! :flrt:


----------



## sensi5446 (Sep 20, 2011)

Beautiful :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

wow thats a great whelping box! and some stunning puppies, no wonder mum is happy to show of her kids :flrt:


----------



## cathspythons (Jun 29, 2008)

Kare said:


> Not just a pretty smile! That little black button nose is so perfect, I could just bite it, bless it! :flrt:


 :lol2: I could eat them all :2thumb:



sensi5446 said:


> Beautiful :flrt::flrt::flrt:


 Thank You



bosshogg said:


> wow thats a great whelping box! and some stunning puppies, no wonder mum is happy to show of her kids :flrt:


 Thanks a mill xx


----------



## cathspythons (Jun 29, 2008)

My girlies age 14 days :flrt::flrt:


----------



## cathspythons (Jun 29, 2008)

One of my little girls age 19 days...:flrt::flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

cathspythons said:


> One of my little girls age 19 days...:flrt::flrt:
> image


 
How scrummy is she:flrt::flrt:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Beautiful!!!! :flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Gorgeous!! :flrt:


----------



## cathspythons (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks ladies. Kaos saw them for the first time today,his face was a picture.I dont think he knew what to make of them )


----------



## Postcard (Aug 29, 2010)

She's huuuge :flrt::flrt: hehe poor Kaos, hopefully he'll take to daddying them really well when they're out and about!

Do you have an idea of what you're going to keep from the litter yet or are you going to wait a bit longer before you decide?


----------



## cathspythons (Jun 29, 2008)

My Kaos is actually there uncle,there dad is owned by Kumatomo. I havent a clue who im going to keep yet,theres 3 bitches that i really like. Id love to keep one of the boys too but i dare'nt take on another male at the moment,lol.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

They are growing up fast, that bitch is massive :gasp:. Gorgeous pups :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:.


----------



## Postcard (Aug 29, 2010)

cathspythons said:


> My Kaos is actually there uncle,there dad is owned by Kumatomo. I havent a clue who im going to keep yet,theres 3 bitches that i really like. Id love to keep one of the boys too but i dare'nt take on another male at the moment,lol.


Sorry, hopefully he'll take to uncle-ing them very well when they're out and about!!  :2thumb:

Can't wait to see how they grow!


----------



## cathspythons (Jun 29, 2008)

Tea time at 3.5 weeks. So pleased with these babies :flrt::flrt:


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

They are so, very, very cute :flrt:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

cathspythons said:


> Tea time at 3.5 weeks. So pleased with these babies :flrt::flrt:
> image


they're gorgeous, such healthy chunky lookies babies


----------



## cathspythons (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks...Heres one of my favourites :2thumb:








Just love this little one,shes so cheeky too :flrt:


----------

